# Amazon Frogbit Deteriorating



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

I purchased some amazon frogbit recently. As I have done with other new aquatic plant purchases, I soaked the frogbit in a dark pink potassium permanganate solution for 30 minutes and then in alum solution of 2 tablespoons per gallon overnight to help control any snails. This has not harmed other plants I have, like crypts, java fern, water sprite, et al. However, the amazon frogbit began deteriorating after a few days of floating in the tank, with the leaves turning yellow and then brown. It appears to be rotting. Can it not withstand dips? Or do you have any other thoughts about why it has deteriorated. I have two out of six that are hanging on. Thanks.


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Does anyone have any thoughts you can share about frogbit?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It may not have anything to do with your dip. In my experience, frogbit is unpredictable. In some tanks, it does so well that I have to throw handfuls away. In other tanks, it behaves exactly as you describe. I have never been able to figure out what causes this.


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

Frogbit outside in sunlit ponds or tanks does very well for me, while the plant in aquariums will grow smaller and requires high light and high fertilizers. It's one of my favorite plants for ridding tanks of ammonias. If you can give it those requirements, it will usually go nuts and soon cover the tank/pond with mats of the stuff. Water lettuce is another favorite of mine that seems to do better in my aquariums. It too loves fertilizers and high light, but seems to be more forgiving than frogbit regarding light, and will grow smaller before it yellows and dies from lack of fertilizers or high light. I can't seem to get either plant to live in medium to low light. Get some of these growing outside in the sun, then you always have a supply while you try it in your tanks. These will not survive cold weather, so you'll need to get good at keeping them inside before the weather turns to winter. Make sure you have a constant supply of fertilizers; iron, potassium, nitrogen especially. 
Great plants.:hail:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Might be a bit of a long dip for that species. If you get the chance you can try keep some in a bucket or container then dip half of the frog bit and put it in a tank. That way you will have some untreated frogbit to compare the dipped plants to and figure out if the dip is harmful or not.


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks, Michael. It does sounds a bit unpredictable. NinjaPilot, that sounds like a great idea to grow some outside in the sun. I live in central Florida, so we have plenty of sun and warm temperatures. Perhaps I will order some more to try outside. Good suggestion, Zapins, to try some with and without dipping to compare results. If I do order some more, I'll do that. Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts. Perhaps I'll be able to grow some eventually.


----------

